# change colostomy



## asasands (Mar 23, 2010)

We are a general surgeon's office.  A patient was brought in as a clinic visit because of a leaking colostomy.  The doctor changed it and sent referred them on to a different doctor.  How would you code and bill for the office visit where the only thing done was the change of colostomy?

Thanks


----------



## jaimewicklund (Mar 30, 2010)

well I don't know what you mean by "Change the colostomy" If you mean change the bag out, I would think this would be included in the e&m. Just my thoughts.


----------

